# Joystick vs. Ice Drill Chute adjustment



## pckeen (Nov 13, 2014)

Which is better? I have a deposit down on an Ariens Deluxe, but I like the look of the joystick adjustment. On my old craftsman, the 'ice drill' chute adjustment let the chute move all over the place. Looks like the fixed locations for the joystick would prevent this. What are your views?


----------



## dwblue00 (Nov 6, 2014)

The deluxe doesn't use a ice drill. It's a bevel gear setup. I looked at the joy stick styles on both cub cadet and on the Toro models. The joy stick operation on the Toro felt better than the Cub. I like the heavy construction of the gear setup on the Ariens. Although I may be bias due to the fact I own a Ariens.


----------



## hallm (Feb 9, 2014)

I have a new Pro 28 and it has the joystick indexing for chute rotation and defection which I am looking forward to using if it every snows enough to get my machine out. My previous MTD built machine used friction to hold the chute deflector where I wanted it and for the most part it did that until it started to slip and then needed adjusting. 

The chute rotation control worked fine but the weight of the handle always meant that the position of the chute was always influenced by the handle resting at the bottom of the of the turn. Inevitably I would find myself holding the chute handle at the top of the arch because that is where I wanted the snow to go for short periods of time. I am sure that there might have been a rubber grommet that helped to hold the handle in the desired position but it only lasted a few years and it was never that big of a deal that made me want to correct it.

I am sure I am going to find that I was wishing there was an ‘in between notch’ spot on my new controls because that’s where I want the snow to go but that remains to be assessed yet.

Hope this helps


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

The "bevel gear setup" works fantastic, IMHO. I have a neighbor that has an Ariens with the crank, and he doesn't move his chute because he is too lazy to crank it. Myself, i can change mine form full left to full right with a flick of the wrist. Love mine.


----------



## pfn (Dec 24, 2010)

Mine works fine as well. I've heard of folks having trouble with theirs but, most often, it is corrected with proper adjustment. I will be interested to see how they hold up over time.


----------



## dwblue00 (Nov 6, 2014)

On the Ariens theres a tension adjustment for the bevel gear setup to the shute as well. this is so it will stay where you put it.


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

The Joystick is the best.


----------

